# 7.3 powerstroke chips?



## FILLET MIGNOID (Oct 10, 2004)

I bought an 97' f-250 a couple of years ago (7.3l). It acted tired:sad: but did what I needed it to do w/ 113,000 miles. I've since added all gauges pyro, trans, and boost. Then added the 3" flowmaster downpipe along w/ 4 " exhaust, and the section that eliminates the cat. Added the K/N fipk open air box plus put in the hypertech III power programmer. Let me tell you that it runs sooooo much better pulls and runs like never before, thus increasing my mpg's. I pull an 30' fifth wheel that is 8600lbs dry and cant tell its back there not to mention my boat.:evil: It now has 172,000 + miles and still runs like a champ. I've recently bought an intercooler, y-pipe and intake pipes that go with it... off of ebay. It'll keep my temps cooler and increase hp + hopefully my mpg's. More to come .. Baby swamps injectors. Hope this helps...Feel free to e mail me w any question. I know alot about these rig's and do alot of research.:lol:


----------



## VANVELZOR (Nov 21, 2004)

Call and talk to Marty Tompkins or Kevin Barrett at Precision Diesel. We sell chips there. We also remanufacture Powerstroke Injectors, Diesel pumps and turbos. Area 517-694-1522. I can't really answer all the tech questions, but they have both been in the injection business for 25-30 years .


----------

